# Minick AG



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe da jetzt so meine Erfahrung sammeln können mit der Minick AG, Sitz in Hamburg, Tel 01805/218523 oder wenn man sehr lange klingeln läßt auch 040/808099500. Ich habe da angerufen, weil ich unter meinen Basisleistungen auf der Handyrechnung auch auf einmal diese Firma Minick hatte. Bei mir sind es Serviceleistungen von Ebay, die man aktivieren kann, wenn von unterwegs übers Handy mitbieten möchte. Das ist ein ganz legaler Dienst auf den Ebay auch hinweist und der auch nur berechnet wird, wenn man ihn nutzt.
Meine Hörner die mir gewachsen sind, konnte ich danach wieder einfahren und die Klärung ging ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2008)

*AW: Minick AG*

Habe auch auf meiner letzten Handy-Abrechnung Leistungen der Minick AG in Rechnung gestellt bekommen, wo ich überhaupt nicht weiß wofür?! Wie kann ich das am geschicktesten heraus finden, ohne mich an eine kostenpflichtige Telefonhotline wenden zu müssen? Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?  Lg Simone


----------



## blowfish (13 November 2008)

*AW: Minick AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?  Lg Simone



Es ist schade ums Licht, wenn man nicht mal in der Lage ist den vorher gehenden Beitrag zu lesen.
Aber lesen schadet ja den Augen.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2008)

*AW: Minick AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...ohne mich an eine kostenpflichtige Telefonhotline wenden zu müssen?


Rumeiern oder Hellsehen dürfte wenig bringen und so sehr teuer ist die Hotline (zirka 12-14 ct./Min. aus dem dt. Festnetz) nun auch nicht, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen. Du könntest aber auch eine eMail absenden: hotline[at]minick.net


----------



## kaksi (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Minick AG*

Habe Probleme mit Minick AG. Die habe mir innerhalb von 12 Tagen 2 mal 4,99€ abgezogen. Weshalb weiß ich nicht, kenne diese Firma nicht, hab weder Klingelton noch etwas anderes heruntergeladen. Bei der Bemerkung stand drauf *SMS 3434/Minick AG. *Weiß nicht was das soll. Kann mit helfen oder einen Tip geben.:-?:gruebel:


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Minick AG*

Da solltest du Minick fragen, nicht uns. Unter Benennung deiner Handynummer wird dir der Support sicher weiter helfen können (eMailadresse zuvor).


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo, habe ebenfalls Probleme mit dieser Firma.
Auch mir wurden 2x 4.99€ abgezogen und ich weiß nicht warum.
Habe heute bereits eine E-mail gesendet, um was auch immer zu kündigen.
Was ist bei euch rausgekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallöle... ich hab leider auch ein problem. Ich hatte mein Handy ausgeliehen (was ich nie wieder machen werd) ich bekam mein Handy zurück. Dann fing es an mit solchen "scharfen sms" okay ich dacht mir nichts dabei und habs erstmal ignoriert. Jetzt seh ich aber die Rechnung das mir ein paar mal 4,99 Euro abgezogen wurden sind. drann stehen tut nur "Minick AG" leider kann ich es ja nicht kündigen weil ich kein schimmer hab an welche nummer ich ne kündigungs sms schreiben muss. Ich hab da jetzt mal angerufen bzw mail geschrieben. kam bis jetzt nichts zurück. Wisst ihr noch was ich tun könnt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Da solltest du Minick fragen, nicht uns. Unter Benennung deiner Handynummer wird dir der Support sicher weiter helfen können (eMailadresse zuvor).


Ach ja übrigens, etwas belanglose Vergangenheit... Die Minick AG war mal Teil des Imperiums eines Hamburger Faltplanerben.

Inzwischen gehört die Firma zur Düsseldorfer Net-Mobile

Denen wiederum gehört(e) die "01039 Callbycall GmbH", die vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit Netzbetreiber eines großen Teils der "sie-haben-gewonnen-Lockanrufs"-0900er war: siehe hier 

Es sind also beileibe keine unbeschriebenen Blätter. Dennoch sollte man jedem seine Chance geben, die Vorfälle zu erklären 
Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es erstaunlich oft eine Erklärung für unerklärliche Abbuchungen. Wie oben.

*Klärung über den Sachverhalt gibt es unter den hier genannten Kontaktmöglichkeiten*


----------



## Michael_Z (6 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Man hat schnell mal aus Versehen ein Abo abgeschlossen ohne, dass man sich darüber klar ist (kein Wunder, beidiesem Kleingedruckten).

Bei der Minick AG habe ich aber gelesen, dass die Teil eines "Rings" von Firmen sind bei denen man jederzeit das Abo löschen kann.

Meiner Freundin ging das genauso. Ich habe gerade angerufen und das Abo wurde sofort gelöscht. Also ein einfacher Anruf genügt.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sanne (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Meine Erfahrungen mit Minick: 

Habe gerade anhand meiner Telefonrechnung festgestellt, dass mir seit September letzten Jahres wöchentlich 4,1933€ plus MWS von dieser Firma berechnet wurden. 

Die Kündigung ging dank der am 23. 10. 2008 in diesem Forum angegebenen Festnetznummer zum normalen Festnetzpreis problemlos telefonisch vonstatten, wie ich anhand der nächsten Telefonrechnung hoffe bestätigt zu finden. 

Dennoch bleibt die Farge, ob es eine Handhabe gibt, das verlorene Geld zurückzubekommen. 

Ich kann mich lose erinnern, dass ich einmal auf mein Handy von einer mir unbekannten Nummer eine mir dubiose SMS bekommen habe mit dem Angebot für eine Abo oder ähnlichem. Ich bin mir aber hundertprozent sicher, dass ich darauf nicht positiv geantwortet habe. normalerweise antworte ich auf solche SMS gar nicht. 
Kann daraus bereits ein Vertrag entstehen? Gibt es eine Nachweispflicht für Minick und wie kann ich die fordern? Hat irgendwer bereits Erfahrungen in diese Richtung gemacht und kann mir raten, was zu tun ist? 

Sch..ßverein auf jeden Fall!!

Merci! Sanne


----------



## die Deniz Ge (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

huhu... habe mit denen das gleiche Problem dank denen is meine Rechnung pro Monat 200€ zu hoch da diese ... Firma gleich mit mehreren Absendern bei mir (w) sexy Bilder abbucht von denen ich nie was bestellt habe!!!! Mein Tel. Anbieter hat mir den Tip gegeben einfach mal Stop alle oder stopalle an den jeweiligen Ansender zurück zu schicken... ob´s was bringt kein plan mein Handy is mittlerweile deswegen gesperrt und ich sitze auf Schulden fest!!! lg die Deniz


----------



## biho (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Also bei uns waren se richtig dreist... über 500 euro haben die innerhalb von zwei wochen in rechnung gestellt... angeblich (laut Telefonanbieter) hätte mein Partner diese Abos gebucht. wir stehen nun absolut alleine da.. das kann doch net wahr sein, oder?? wir kennen diese firma nicht.. angeblich könnte man diese abos auch über das normale internet buchen.. einfach telefonnummer eingeben und telefonbieter noch dazu... aber das es ein aussenstehender angeblich nicht machen könnte, behauptet unser telefonanbieter..
Ach übrigens.. Vodafone is unser anbieter.. bzw war es seit heut.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Die Anschrift der Minick AG: Amsinckstr. 69, 20097 Hamburg. Werd mal versuchen, was sich damit rückforderungstechnisch so machen lässt... Sanne


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Habe auch nachdem ich bei ThePhoneHouse einen neuen Handy-Vertrag unterzeichnet habe Werbe SMS von der Minick AG bekommen und leider auch eine gelesen. Danach wurde mir in meiner Handy-Rechnung 5 Euro für SMS-Dienste in Rechnung gestellt und in einer SMS mitgeteilt, dass ich bei dieser Firma ein SMS Abbo habe. 

Am liebsten würde ich ja gerichtlich gegen diese Firma vorgehen, da sie schlicht und einfach mit ihren Praktiken gegen deutsches Recht verstößt. Aber da das zu teuer währe würde ich gerne wissen was ihr in die Kündigungs-Mail geschrieben habt und ob es bei euch geklappt hat diesen Vertrag zu kündigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

hallo,
heute habe ich meine rechnung bekommen und habe gesehen das der gesagte anbieter 1xmal wöchentlich 4,99 abbucht habe mich mit den in verbindung gesetzt.leider kommt nix raus wie ich gedroht habe das ich mein geld wieder haben will haben die mic verwiesen und gesagt ich werde sie morgen nochmal anrufen und während des gespräch habe ich mitbekommen wie ein andere mitarbeiter sich mit den gleichen problem befasste bei einer anderen person.und freundlich sind die auch nicht die reden mit ein agressiv und nicht ruhig und gelassen die wollen ein einschüchtern damit das die mit so ein ton reden also lasst euch nicht einschüchtern wenn ich morgen den gesagten anruf nicht bekomme werde ich eine strafanzeige stellen gegen diese betrüger firma.heute zum ersten mal ist mir dies in der rechnung aufgefallen.und habe gleich angerufen und dies läuft schon seid dem 20.10.08 wöchentlich 4,99 euro zwischendurch wäre eine pause gewesen wie ich durch mein telefon anbieter erfahren habe das ist ja schon komisch und heute fängt dies wieder an.also jeder der [.......] worden ist bitte melden bei mir damit wir alle gemeinsam was unternehmen können und unser geld zurück bekommen ich hinterlasse mal meine e-mail adresse:[email protected]
also meldet euch bei mir wir kämpfen für unser geld
wenn ihr nicht kämpfen wollt dann helft mir wenigsten weil ich habe ein haufen zahlen müssen.
danke gruss sabrina


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo habe gestern den eintrag geschreiben gegen der firma minick
Es hat sich alles geklärt
und ist zum positiven geklärt worden das ABO ist gekündigt.
Also werden keine weiter schritte eingeleitet..

Wollte dies nur zur info gegeben das man mit denen doch reden kann.und alles klären kann sind hilfbereit um dies zu klären.
gruss Sa


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

auch ich bin von dieser firma   [........] WORDEN man hat mir vier mal in einem monat 4,99 über meine handy rechnung geld eingezogen ich werde jetzt dieses fenster schließen und an diese Firma eine email schicken mal sehen was daraus wird


----------



## 9864Ola (6 April 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo
Hab auch n Problem mit denen!!! Ich hab immer bemerkt,dass mir seit nem viertel Jahr pro Monat was abgezogen wird!!! Ich hab also mein Handy gecheckt und da stand Minick!!! Ich wusste davon gar nichts!!! Dann war ich auf der Seite und hab geguckt und da fiel mir die Nummer ins Auge. Bei der hatte ich vor einem halben Jahr mal was bestellt (Bilder) und nicht bekommen. Dann,vor nem viertel Jahr waren pro Monat 4.99Euro weg. Ich hoffe,ich hab euch geholfen!!! ;D


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Vielen Dank! Unter der Nr. 040/808099500 ging sofort jemand ans Telefon und ich hoffe, das ich dem Sachbearbeiter glauben kann und das von mir unwissentliche Klingelton-Abo mit sofortiger Wirkung gelöscht wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo Zusammen,
da sieht mal man wieder, wie wichtig es ist, Tel.rechnungen zu überprüfen....mir ist es auch aufgefallen, weil ich normalerweise eine Flat habe und plötzlich höhere Beträge abgebucht worden sind.
Angeblich habe ich ein Erotik-Video bestellt und damit auch gleich ein Abo bestellt. "Leider" habe ich aber weder gewollt noch ungewollt jemals eine Leistung sprich ein Video erhalten, für das ich aber bezahlt habe. Also doppelter Betrug.
Angeblich wurde das Abo sofort gekündigt bei Anruf auf der schon genannten Festnetznummer, aber das Geld ist weg und sie sagen, sie hätten es in ihrer Datenbank gespeichert, daß ich das Abo bestellt habe. So und wer ist nun in der Beweislast??? Toll, fängt man einen Rechtsstreit wg 30 Euro an....nein...und so leben und stossen sich gesund an unserem Geld....toll....ein Fall für SternTV.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

[offtopic] Täuscht der Eindruck, dass Minick so häufig bei Beschwerden auftaucht, seit die zu Net-mobile gehören? (Sept 2008)[/offtopic]

Statistik:
Meldungen zu Minick im Forum

2007 (komplett): 2
Oktober - Dezember 2008: 6
Januar-April 2009: 16


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hatte auf dieser Monatsrechnung auch etwas von Minick AG drauf, habe jedoch weder bei Ebay oder sonst was mitgesteigert, da ich ein Handy ohne Internetzugang besitze..
Daher verstehe ich die Begründung nicht!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo zusammen, hatte die letzten 3 Monate dieselben Probleme mit denen. Ich bin der Meinung man sollte wirklich handeln (   Chaostheoretiker), hat jemand Kontakt zu einem Chefredakteur,  von einem privaten Fernsehsender oder ne andere Idee das Thema öffentlich zu machen? Ich denke mal, das die Dunkelziffer der [.......] sehr hoch sein wird, doch manche sich nicht trauen dagegen an zu gehen oder andere die eh schon den Überblick für  ihre Handyrechnung bzw. Telefoniererei  verloren haben. Also ich bin der Meinung das man diesen Menschen die dahinter stecken und sich auf Kosten anderer ( dubioser Abzocke ) die Konten voll machen, mal richtig in den Arsch treten sollte. Habe eine Rechtschutzversicherung und werde mich in den kommenden Tagen l mit einem Anwalt zusammen setzen um die Möglichkeiten für einen Schadensersatzanspruch gelten zu machen. Na gut in diesem Sinne, hat mich gefreut auf dieses Forum mit diesem Thema gekommen zu sein und werde mich demnächst als angemeldeter User (mehr Sicherheit, weil kann ja sein das auch unter den Usern die hier posten Mitarbeiter der Minick AG sind) hier melden.
Mfg CP


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

habe auch diese summen auf meiner rechnung gehabt und auch ich wußte nicht woher. habe gerade mit einem mann der sehr nett war telefoniert (01805218523) und er hat das ganze sofort und ohne diskussion wieder gelöscht. also alles kein problem, is zwar scheiße so was, aber man kann es wenigstens gleich wieder kündigen.

lg


----------



## Ebenfalls Abgezockt (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Habe über E-Plus erfahren das ich ebenfalls ein ABo bei der Minick AG abgeschlossen habe ohen etwas davon zu wissen. Aus der, mir verdächtig vorkommenden, SMS habe ich die Website ww.jojo.fm gefunden und aufgerufen. Das steht:

*Ja ich will sparen. 5 Downloads / Woche (darunter 1 Spiel/Software)
im jojo deluxe Abo: 4,99€/Woche zzgl.
Transportkosten der Netzbetreiber (WAP/GPRS/Download). Ab 16 Jahre. 
Kündigung: SMS Stopjojodeluxe an die 3434.


Da ich über die Hotline niemanden erreicht habe versuche ich jetzt mal die Kündigung per SMS.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

interessant...
jojo.fm/impressum.php

Die angegebene 01805 gehört zu Minick.
Eine mögliche Kontaktnummer findest Du im whois-Eintrag. Ist wohl die Handynummer des Geschäftsführers 

[_edit_]


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Habe heut auf Kontoauszug geschaut und war geschockt 120,00€  :-O ! Hab dann beim Vodafone Kundenservice angerufen da habe ich das erste mal Minick AG gehört. Die berechnen mir alle 7 tage 4,99€ und das seit 10.05.09! Was soll das???
Kundenservice hat mir geraten es sofort zu kündigen!

Bin zwar bei ebay angemeldet, aber war noch nie über handy bei ebay drinne, nutze meinen Internetzugang im Handy garnicht! Also kann es nicht daran liegen! 
Habe auch sonst nix abonniert!

Was soll ich denn jetzt tun? beim kundenservice der Minick AG in Hamburg geht immer nur Anrufbeantworter ran, e-mail habe auch schon geschrieben!
Die sollen doch angeblich auch Sonntag von 9.00 - 18.00 Uhr da sein! warum erreich ich denn da kein schwein!

Bekomme ich mein Geld überhaupt wieder?

Bitte dringend um Rat? was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo,
ich habe auch dieses Problem... nur noch schlimmer sie haben mir seid März immer 17 EUR abgebucht und ich habe leider seid dem nicht meine handyrechnungen genau angeschaut. Was kann ich tun um das Geld wiederzubekommen? es sind jetzt ca. 120 € 
Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben??


----------



## Diego (14 August 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo zusammen,

wie man hier unschwer erkennen kann, hat fast jeder Probleme mit dieser dubiosen Firma Minick AG aus Hamburg. Auch ich bin darauf reingefallen.
Wie einige User schreiben, kann man die Mitgliedschaft (von der man nichts wußte) einfach per Anruf kündigen. ABER: Sein Geld hat keiner zurück bekommen, oder?!
Dass man ein Abo einfach telefonisch kündigen kann ohne jeglichen Schriftverkehr ist an sich schon dubios. Die Mitarbeiter von Minick können auch ganz schön laut und unfreundlich werden oder legen einfach auf, wenn man um eine Erklärung bittet.
Auch das spricht für Betrug unter Vorsatz.

Zusammengefasst:

Man wird durch verschiedene Aktionen wie (SMS, Ebay, usw.) an ein (verstecktes oder nicht offensichtliches) Abo gebunden, muss dafür bezahlen obwohl man keine Leistung bezieht, da man nicht weiss von wo man was für eine Art von Leistung beziehen soll!

GIBT ES HIER JEMANDEN, DER SCHON MAL PER ANWALT ODER AUCH GERICHTLICH WAS UNTERNOMMEN HAT ???
DAS ERGEBNIS ZU WISSEN WÄRE SCHÖN, DENN ICH HABE ES SATT ÜBERALL NUR NOCH DURCH LEGALE KRIMINELLE FIRMEN ABGEZOCKT ZU WERDEN. DAS SCHLIMMST IST: WENN DIE DAMIT DURCH KOMMEN !!!! :wall:

ALSO MELDET EUCH UND WIR GEHEN VEREINT DAGEGEN VOR!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:16:45 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:11:59 ----------

Noch was:

Dass diese Firmen Ihre Forderungen einfach auf unsere Handyrechnungen drucken, halte ich auch für nicht rechtens, denn:

- wie sollen wir da einen Einwand gegen die Forderung erheben, ohne
   dass gleich unser Handy gesperrt wird.
- Ich habe keine Rechnung mit Rechnungsnummer, Kundennummer, oder
  leistungsbezogenen Daten in der Hand
- ausserdem wird von MINICK selbst bestätigt, dass Sie auch nur in       
  Auftrag von Dritten handeln.

Das kann der deutsche Verbraucherschutz doch nicht durchgehen lassen!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Soweit ich weiß, betreiben die Dienste für andere Anbieter und sind quasi nur die Firma, über die die SMS verschickt werden. Und weil ihnen die Nummern gehören, stehen sie halt auf der Rechnung. Ich habe eine zeitlang in einem Vodafone-Shop gearbeitet und mehrmals Kontakt mit denen gehabt. Die Abos wurden immer prompt gelöscht. Ganz anders als bei Jamba etc., wo man erst mal begründen soll, warum man kündigen will.

Glaube, die betreiben Dienste für MTV, ebay und halt so diverse Klingeltonanbieter (was halt so in der Werbung ist auf den Proll-Sendern). Einfach nich benutzen so'n Dreck, dann hat man auch kein' Ärger.


----------



## ????????????? (5 September 2009)

*Minig Ag*

Hallo bei mir ist es dumm gelaufen ich gar nichts mit meinem Handy gemacht und auf eimal
werden mir alle par tage 4.99 euro abgebucht einfach so und ich kanns scheinbar auch nicht stoppen. Was soll ich jetz machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallöle... ich hab leider auch ein problem. Ich hatte mein Handy ausgeliehen (was ich nie wieder machen werd) ich bekam mein Handy zurück. Dann fing es an mit solchen "scharfen sms" okay ich dacht mir nichts dabei und habs erstmal ignoriert. Jetzt seh ich aber die Rechnung das mir ein paar mal 4,99 Euro abgezogen wurden sind. drann stehen tut nur "Minick AG" leider kann ich es ja nicht kündigen weil ich kein schimmer hab an welche nummer ich ne kündigungs sms schreiben muss. Ich hab da jetzt mal angerufen bzw mail geschrieben. kam bis jetzt nichts zurück. Wisst ihr noch was ich tun könnt?




Hallo,

einfach mal auf die Internetseite gehen, welche in jeder empfangenen sms benannt wird und sich da mal die agb durchlesen. da steht drin, was man schicken muss um da raus zu kommen. kostet glaube noch einmalig geld und dann bekommt man noch eine bestätigung. hatte das prob mit [noparse]JoJo.FM - Dein Portal fürs Handy[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

ist doch klasse wenn man ne Handyrechnung hat und weiss nicht mal wofür...und niemand weiss wer dahinter steckt.
Kann ja wohl nich sein das so was noch möglich ist das sich irgendwelche dubiosen Firmen bereichern .


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Ich habe genau die gleichen Erfahrungen mit dieser dubiosen Minick AG gemacht, und das beste ist T-mobile ist angeblich in Vorleistung getreten und ich soll jetzt für die [ edit]  die ich weder bestellt noch genutzt habe zahlen. Kann man diesen Leuten nicht irgendwie das Handwerk legen????


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Minick AG*

Also, das ist ganz einfach: einfach beim Telefonbetreiber anrufen (immer kostenlos) z.B. Vodafon 22911 undmit dem Service reden. Die löschen sofort angebliche Abos und vor allen Dingen - ganz wichtig - "Mobiles Bezahlen" sperren lassen!!!!!

Dann das Geld beim angeblichen Abo-betreiber zurück fürern und mit Starfanzeige drohen!
So mache ich es.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Ich wurde auch abgezockt !!
Mein Handy liegt seit mehreren Monaten flach und wird nicht mehr benutzt.
Diesen Monat bekam ich eine Rechnung die auf einmal unerklärlich höher war.
Mir wurden Dienste im Wert von 25 Euro berechnet die ich mir nicht erklären kann.
ABZOCKE !


----------



## mom jovi (19 März 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo,

hatte dasselbe Problem und nach dem Betreff, der in der Handy-Abrechnung steht, gegoogelt. Interessanterweise werden dann zuerst einige Forendiskussionen angezeigt, bevor die Minick AG mit ihrer Webpräsenz selber als 10. Suchergebnis kommt...naja, das spricht ja für sich.

Mir wurden am Wochenende 2 mal 4,99 abgezogen, nun hab ich mich mal bei den lieben Minicks gemeldet :sun: Danke für eure Beiträge übrigens, die haben mir echt sofort geholfen!!!

Die haben mir gesagt, dass am von mir bemerkten "Zahltag" exakt vor einem Monat ein sog. "Wochenabo" abgeschlossen wurde, d.h. die stellen immer wieder Downloads zur Verfügung und dafür zahlt man dann seine Zeche...schön und gut.
Außerdem wurde mir an diesem Wochenende, an dem das Abo abgeschlossen worden sein soll, mein Handy geklaut. Und ich habe damals schon auf meiner Rechnung 4,99 von einer Nr. 3333 bemerkt - aber ich wusste ja nicht, dass das ein Abo ist! Ich dachte "ok, Handy ist weg, kann man nichts machen, die 5 Euros nimmst du in Kauf". Dann hab ich ne neue SIM-Karte bestellt, damit ich die alte Nummer weiterverwenden kann.
Minick hat mir eben gesagt, dass derjenige, der diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, die Konditionen vorliegen hatte. Na toll, ich - der Besitzer UND Bezahler - aber nicht... Dabei frage ich mich eh, wie man die AGBs auf einem Nokia 6300 komplett anzeigen lassen kann, aber gut...

Jedenfalls werde ich mich nun auf dem Postweg bei denen melden. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass da ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, von dem ich nichts weiß, sehr wohl aber die Kosten tragen muss. Das waren somit 15 (3x 4,99) Euro, die nicht hätten sein müssen - vom Wert des Handys abgesehen, aber das gehört hier auch nicht hin.

Meint ihr, ich hab da ne Chance? Jedenfalls ist es Fakt, dass ich hier 15 Euro bezahlt habe, von denen ich nichts wusste.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:36:04 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:34:04 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dann das Geld beim angeblichen Abo-betreiber zurück fürern und mit Starfanzeige drohen!
> So mache ich es.



Geht das? Gibts da vll auch einen Vordruck?


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Minick hat doch bestimmt schon infolge deines Anrufs reagiert und das Abo beendet, oder? Wenn du nun dein Geld zurück haben willst, dann müsstest du schon mehr als mit der Story vom geklauten Handy auffahren. Außerdem ist das unerheblich, denn derjenige, der die Hoheit über deine SIM-Card hatte, konnte den Vertrag auslösen - alles andere wird den Anbieter nicht interessierten. Hier greifen mMn etwas andere Gesetzmäßigkeiten lt. TKG und TDG als denen, die im BGB stehen und für andere "Geschäfte" gelten.

Der Nutzer des Handy hatte die Geschäftsbedingungen entweder im Internet oder einem anderen Medium (z. B. Videotext, Printmedien) zur Verfügung, über das er zu dem Angebot gekommen ist.


----------



## mom jovi (19 März 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Natürlich ist das Abo beendet, aber das Geld ist halt auch weg.
In diesem Fall unterscheiden sich aber Nutzer und Besitzer, ich sehe nicht ganz ein, dass ich dem mein Geld zur Verfügung stelle. Außerdem fanden diesen Monat keine Downloads statt.


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*



mom jovi schrieb:


> In diesem Fall unterscheiden sich aber Nutzer und Besitzer, ich sehe nicht ganz ein, dass ich dem mein Geld zur Verfügung stelle.



...aber dir war doch das Handy abhanden gekommen oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Kannst dich ja beim Verursacher schadlos halten! Außerdem wäre der ohnehin schon nur geringe Schaden noch weniger, wenn du deine Karte hättest ganz sperren lassen, als du den Verlust bemerkt hattest und dir eine neue Nummer zugelegt hättest. Abgerechnet wird über die Nummer - freilich wolltest du deine Nummer behalten also ist es kaum verwunderlich, dass die Buchung auch mit der neuen SIM-Card ausgeführt werden konnte.

Ob im übrigen Downloads statt gefunden haben oder nicht, ist uninteressant, da es beim Abo um die Verfügbarkeit geht und nicht um die Nutzung.


----------



## traumelfe (26 März 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo, wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben,
meine Tochter (10) hat von mir ein Handy mitbekommen, weil sie allein mit einer Freundin unterwegs war. Dieses wude ihr abgenommen von ein paar Jungs. Bis ich herausgefunden hatte, welche Jungs es waren, hatten sie es bereits eine Nacht. Nun habe ich an Hand meiner Rechnung ( über 170.-€) entdeckt, dass diese Jungs jede Menge Unsinn damit betrieben haben. 
Auf der Rechnung erschienen unter anderem Firmen wie Jamba und minick. Ich habe bei beiden angerufen und die Sachlage erklärt, die Abos wurden sofort gelöscht!
Natürlich bekomme ich mein Geld nicht zurück, denn etwas Lehrgeld muss ich schon zahlen wenn ich meiner Tochter ein solches Handy mit Internetzugang usw mitgebe!
Da kann ja jeder mit einer herzzerreissenden Geschichte kommen........
Bei minick habe ich sogar das Angebot bekommen, genauere Informationen zu bekommen über sämtliche Dienste, die in dieser Nacht von dem Handy genutzt wurden, um bei den Eltern der Jungs Beweise liefern zu können und evtl. Schadensersatz zu verlangen!
Ich meine, man sollte ruhig auch mal positives berichten!
Lg Alex


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo, wir haben unserem Sohn ein Handy geschenkt und er hat plötzlich ein Abo von der minick A.G. drauf, was ihn 4,99/Woche kostet. Da er nachweislich (keine Tel.nummer oder SmS im Speicher) keinen Kontakt zur Minick A.G. hatte, weiß ich jetzt nicht was ich machen soll. Er hat das Handy auch erst seit 2 Wochen. Es ist auch kein Klingelton oder sonstiges auf dem Handy. Bei der Minick A.G. läuft nur der Anrufbeantworter.Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, oder hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Danke


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen


Du musst herausfinden was das Problem war und unter Benennung der Handynummer mit Minick in Kontakt treten. Nur so kann der Dienst beendet werden.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe da jetzt so meine  Erfahrung sammeln können mit der Minick AG, Sitz in Hamburg, Tel  01805/218523 oder wenn man sehr lange klingeln läßt auch 040/808099500.  ...
> Meine Hörner die mir gewachsen sind, konnte ich danach wieder einfahren  und die Klärung ging ziemlich schnell.





Reducal schrieb:


> Rumeiern oder Hellsehen dürfte wenig bringen ...  Du könntest aber auch eine eMail absenden: hotline[at]minick.net


Das müssen übrigens keine Klingeltöne sein, die dein Sohn (besser du) über Minick bezahlt. Das Angebot ist reich gefächert: MINICK > SERVICES

Außerdem, schau doch hier mal rein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...fo-hotlines-diverser-anbieter.html#post308485 da heißt es: 





Heiko schrieb:


> *Minick*
> 0180 5 21 85 23


 - wie schon zuvor geschrieben.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hab das problem auch.
Habe gerade angerufen und die löschen dass dann sofort.
Is zwar alles iwie n bischen komisch aber hauptsache die 9,98€ tauchen dann nicht mehr auf der rechnung auf


----------



## mom jovi (13 Mai 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Ja, das haben sie mir auch erzählt. Und ein Monat später fehlten die 10 Euro wieder! Ich werde mich nun postalisch per Einschreiben an die netten Kollegen wenden. Und dann gibt es ja immernoch die liebe Presse... :-D


----------



## JONY (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo zusammen
 BIn heute aufgewacht von einem SMS .. stand  premium dienst  nutzer 6,99 abgebucht  bla bla minick.. ich dachte ich seh net richtig.. direckt ne stunde im internet recherchiert und !
 FALLS EUCH DAS HILFT: AN 34 34 "STOP ALLE" bekommen sie eien SMS Hallo ihre alle Abos wurden gekündigt`*
also 3434 oder 5555 das sind die kurzwahlen die musste ich erst finden da ihc di abbuchung über meine anbieter E-plus bekommen habe wusste ich nicht an welche kurzwahl von MINICk ich mich melden und mich Kündigen sollte .. im internet habe ich eine pdf seite gefunden mit ganzen kurzwahlen infos .. Minick war dabei ) 

 ICH HOFFFE das ich keien SMS mehr von den [ edit]  bekome.
 LG ihr Russischer freund JONY=)


----------



## mach (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Gleiches Thema bei mir über VODAFONE.
Ich habe festgestellt dass meine Handyrechnung höher war. Online über Vodafone habe ich dann herausgefunden, dass für "Daten/SMS/MMS/Fax" jeweils beträge zwischen 6 und 8 Euro in rechnunggestellt wurden.
Darauf hin habe ich etwas erbost bei Vodafone angerufen. 
Dem Hotlinemitarbeiter konnte ich glaubhaft versichern, dass ich nie einem Abo zugestimmt habe, da ich mit dem Handy nicht ins Internet gehe, und die übertragenen Daten nicht einmal für ein Bild des "Hustler Bilder Abos"(sic!) reichen.
Der durchaus nette und kooperative Mitarbeiter hat dann sofort die Minick Abos (hatte noch nie davon gehört) gekündigt und auf meine Anfrage hin die Internetdienste gesperrt.
Also keine weiteren Kosten durch SMS-Versand an undurchsichtige Nummern, mit zweifelhaften Erfolgsaussichten.
Mobile Bezahlung habe ich selbst im Internetportal gesperrt(s.u.).
Der Mitarbeiter hat mir dann eine Faxnummer per SMS geschickt, an die ich mich wenden kann mit einer Beschwerde und dem Versuch die Beträge zurückzufordern.
Die Bearbeitungszeit dauert 10 Tage (wahrscheinlich Werktage, also 2 Wochen) es wurde mir gesagt es sei wohl nicht aussichtslos.
Ich werde von Weiterem berichten, wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.

Ich hoffe es hilft euch weiter,
Mach

Hier meine zusammengetragenen Infos:

-- Kostenlose Hotline :

0 800/1721212

-- Kontakt und Faxnummer zur Einreichung einer Rückforderung

Vodafone D2 GmbH
40875 Ratingen
(Postfach deswegen keine Straße)

Fax: 02102986575

-- Online die Mobile Bezahlung sperren bei VODAFONE unter:

1)  Mein Vodafone> Abos & Käufe > Mobiles Bezahlen > Mobiles Bezahlen aktivieren und deaktivieren.

2)  Haken setzen für "Nein, ich möchte Vodafone Mobiles Bezahlen nicht mehr nutzen."

3)  2x Weiter drücken (kleiner roter button darunter)

WICHTIG: Erst durch das drücken des Weiter buttons wird die Änderung in Auftrag gegeben!
Ihr solltet noch eine Bestätigung bekommen, dass die Änderung in 3 Werktagen erfolgt.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hi, also ich habe auch gerade die 01805218523 angerufen. Da hab ich bisschen mit einem Mann diskutiert und er hat die Kündigung mit sofortiger Wirkung eingegeben und es wird auch hoffentlich nichts mehr abgebucht! Kann ich nur empfehlen, sobald so etwas auftaucht, sofort da anrufen und das löschen lassen!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo!!!! Hab auch das oben beschriebenes Problem, und bin auf der suche nach einer lösung. Werd jetz mit einer KündigungsSMS "STOP ALLE" an 3434 versuchen.
Hier sind die hübschen Gesichter die von unserem Geld schön leben:
[noparse]http://www.minick.net/index.php?id=84#a53[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Bei meinem Sohn auf seiner Combicards Teens von Telekom war auf einmal auch ein Abo drauf. Die Kündigung ging problemlos (mal auf den nächsten Monat warten).

Da mein Sohn nachweislich erst 12 Jahre ist, würde ich angeblich auch die belasteten Abokosten erstattet bekommen (Aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung irgendwelcher Rechtsansprüche). Auf die Erstattung warte ich heute noch.

Die Bundesnetzagentur kann hier leider auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Noch ein Hinweis zum Taschengeldparagraphen, auf den sich die Minick AG beruft:

Verträge, die ein Minderjähriger abschließt, sind grundsätzlich schwebend unwirksam. Das heißt, die Eltern können das Geld zurückverlangen, so lange sie dem Vertrag nicht ausdrücklich zugestimmt haben. So steht es in § 108 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches (BGB). Es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, ob die Klingeltöne schon ausgeliefert wurden.

Wenn Eltern ihren minderjährigen Kindern Geld zur freien Verfügung gegeben haben, im Regelfall also das Taschengeld, kann der Jugendliche damit machen, was er will. So steht es in § 110 BGB.

Allerdings werden sich Klingeltonanbieter nicht auf den “Taschengeldparagrafen” berufen können, wenn – wie fast immer – eine Abo-Verpflichtung entsteht. Die Höhe der Kosten ist hier gar nicht absehbar, insbesondere nicht, ob der Jugendliche auch im nächsten Monat den Betrag zur Verfügung hat. Der Taschengeldparagraf ist also kein Freibrief für die Anbieter.

Hinzu kommt ohnehin, dass auch Zahlungen, die an sich unter den Taschengeldparagrafen fallen, frei widerruflich sind. Und zwar exakt bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, in dem die Leistung bewirkt, d.h. gezahlt wird.


----------



## technofreak (23 November 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Verträge, die ein Minderjähriger abschließt, sind grundsätzlich schwebend unwirksam.



siehe >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
Absatz > Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 November 2010)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn Eltern ihren minderjährigen Kindern Geld zur freien Verfügung gegeben haben, im Regelfall also das Taschengeld, kann der Jugendliche damit machen, was er will.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, denn dafür gibt es ja den Taschengeldparagraphen! Der Höhe nach können auch Kinder Verträge auslösen, deren Bezahlung ein Anbieter erwarten kann. Aus diesem Grund bewegen sich die wöchentlichen Abos über die Mobilfunknummern auch regelmäßig unter 5 €.


----------



## Hippo (23 November 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Meines Wissens sind Dauerschuldverhältnisse davon ausgenommen.


----------



## technofreak (23 November 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*



technofreak schrieb:


> siehe >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430
> Absatz > Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


Wozu poste ich eigentlich Links auf Grundsatzpostings von echten Experten? 

Lesen gilt hier für alle  nicht nur Newbies und me-too Poster 


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und *insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. *Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Mein Mann und ich haben einen Partnervertrag bei debitel. Die Rechnungen lagen monatlich zwischen 25 und 30 €. Wir bekommen stets detailierte Rechnungen von debitel, also da steht auch immer drauf wohin wir sms schreiben oder anrufen.
Im September ganz plötzlich bekamen wir eine Rechnung mit 192 Euro! Nachdem die Rechnung abgebucht wurde, habe ich es ganz einfach storniert und wieder zurück geholt. Dass geht ja schon gleich garnicht. Kurz darauf erhielten wir eine sms von debitel, dass unsere simkarten gesperrt werden und wir sollen bei denen anrufen. Dass haben wir natürlich nicht gemacht und erstmal auf ein schreiben von denen gewartet. Auf den Rechnungen waren Zeiten und Daten verfasst wo wir absolut keine Ahnung hatten, was dass eigentlich oder wer das sein soll. Unbekannte Handynummern, Internetabrufe etc. Ich habe die Handynummern selber angerufen um zu erfahren wer dahinter steckt, aber diese nummern existieren garnicht..... NA SOWAS!!?? 
Irgendwann schrieb mir debitel dass Minick und Jamba als Drittanbieter auf den Rechnungen seien und die gaben gleich die adressen mit an, um diese zu kündigen. So, gesagt getan! 
Ich rief auch bei unserer Rechtschutzversicherung an und fragte einen Rechtsanwalt um Rat. Der sagte ich soll eine Einzelnachweisverbindung von debitel einholen ( dass hatte ich eh schon automatisch jeden Monat) . Auf dem Nachweis sollen wir alles Markern, was wir garnicht benutzt haben und es debitel zusenden. Nun, diese weigern sich aber, und drohen mit Schufa und mit FPP eintragung!!
Da wir uns so richtig verarscht vorkommen, haben wir unseren Vertrag gekündigt. Undzwar fristgerecht, 3 Monate vor Vertragsbeginn, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Jetzt fangen die aber auch an zu spinnen und schrieben uns zurück, dass wir die Gebühren bis August 2012 bezahlen müssen!! Ich glaub ich kotz......

Mit Minick stehen wir in schriftlichem Kontakt. Die weigern sich das Geld zurückzuerstatten. ABER sie machten einen großen FEHLER!! Im letzten Schreiben haben die nämlich genaustens beschrieben wie der vertrag angeblich zustande gekommen ist, und sie schrieben ein Handy rein WO mein Mann garnicht hat!! NA SOWAS ABER AUCH!

So, im Oktober bekamen wir noch eine Rechnung mit 100 Euro , obwohl wir aber unsere simkarten garnicht mehr benutzten und eine Prepaidkarte aus dem Laden geholt haben!
Tja.... und jetzt streiten wir hin und her per schreiben zwischen Minick, debitel und Jamba (inzwischen Fox Mobile Distribution GmbH).

Das geht eh nicht mehr lange und wir gehen zu unserem Rechtsanwalt mit unserem Ordner, da sich inzwischen schon so viele briefe angehäuft haben.... unsere Rechtschutzversicherung übernimmt die Kosten, dass ist schon mal geklärt, gott sei dank!

Da ich nicht so oft auf diese Seite komme und falls jemand fragen hat oder sogar weiterhelfen kann oder es geschafft hat sein eigenes Geld wiederzubekommen bitte schreiben an : xxx

Danke und viel Glück!!


----------



## Hippo (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo Ilonka,
ich bin nicht der Spezialist für die Telefongeschichten, da wirst Du noch von anderen Antwort bekommen.
Genauso wie Dir ein Mod die Adresse rausschmeißen wird weil das gegen die Forenregeln verstößt. Wenn Du also direkte Kontakte erhoffst mußt Du Dich registrieren damit Du PNs bekommen kannst.


----------



## Heiko (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Die Regel mit den E-Mailadressen hat unter anderem den Grund, Euch vor SPAM zu schützen. Wie schon gesagt: wenn Ihr erreichbar sein wollt, dann meldet Euch hier kostenlos an. Dann könnt Ihr persönliche Nachrichten empfangen und von mir aus auch gerne Eure Mailadressen austauschen. Da kann dann wenigstens keiner mitlesen und SPAM verschicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Minick AG*

Mann mann mann es ist zum Kotzen: Da sitzten ein paar Betrüger irgendwo im Hinterland bei Potsdam und zocken Kohle ohne Ende! Ich habe mich lange über die Höhe meiner Handyrechnung gewundert, aber weil ich viele Auslandsgespräche führe dachte ich, das ginge schon ok. Und jetzt gerade hab ich entdeckt, dass es sicher 20,- Euro/Monat sind seit fast einem Jahr!!!!!!
Ich habe nie eine Leistung empfangen und nie eine Zusage zu etwas gegeben, dass auch nur ansatzweise Vertragsnatur gehabt hätte - und ich kenn mich da als Jurastudent sogar ein bisschen aus..

Meine dringendste Frage ist: Wielange laufen denn diese "Verträge", bei denen einem pro "Info"-SMS 4,99 Euro berechnet werden, noch weiter, nachdem man per SMS an die 3434 erfolgreich gekündigt hat?

Mein Gott es wäre super, wenn man da mal nen Anwalt engagieren könnte, vielleicht auch im Sinne einer Sammelaktion. Ich würde es mir echt was kosten lassen, diese verfluchten Betrügen fertig zu machen!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Minick AG*

Zuerst einmal Danke für die hier im Forum erhaltenen Tipps.

Auch ich hatte auf dem Sohn meines 11 jährigen Sohnes einen Premiumdienst von Minick entdeckt und konnte mir zuerst einmal keinen Reim darauf machen.

Also nahm ich mir meinen Sohn ins Gebet, aber er stritt ab so etwas gemacht zu haben. So bin ich dann ins Netz und habe mir Info zu Minick besorgt.

Natürlich habe ich auch sofort Kontakt zu meinem Handyprovider (Alditalk) aufgenommen, die mir zu meiner Verwunderung bestätigten, dass der Premiumdienst von diesem Handy aus aktiviert worden ist. Nachdem ich meinen Sohn damit konfrontiert hatte (Datum und Uhrzeit gab er zu aufgrund von Fernsehwerbung auf Super RTL (laut RTL Kindersender) irgentwo angerufen zu haben. Natürlich wußte er nicht das er ein Abo bestellt hatte.

Glück im Unglück ist, dass es sich um ein Prepaidhandy handelt und so wegen mangelnder Gutschrift nur einmalig 4,99€ abgebucht wurden.

Aufgrund der hier erhaltenen Info habe ich den Premiumdienst (JOJODELUXE sofort per SMs gekündigt und zusätzlich noch einmal per mail). Sofort kam eine SMS mit der Kündigungsbestätigung.

Keine 10 Minuten später kam eine neue SMS mit Werbung von JOJODELUXE mit dem Angebot  5 Gutscheine.......

Leider kann ich Minick wegen der Fernsehwerbung und des Abos nicht habhaft werden, aber die folgende SMS sehe ich als unaufgeforderte Werbung an und werde diese bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden, damit diese Minick abmahnt. Sollte dies nicht geschehen werde ich dies selber in Angriff nehmen (zum Glück gibt es Rechtsschutzversicherungen  )

Ich bezeichne die Geschäftsgebahren der Minick AG als ziemlich krimin...... und werde mich dagegen währen.


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: Minick AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....werde diese bei der Bundesnetzagentur melden, damit diese Minick abmahnt....


Mit Verlaub, das ist Käse! Minick ist erstens nicht der Anbieter und zweitens mahnt die BNetzA nicht ab sondern allenfalls eine Verbraucherzentrale. Was die Minick da technisch umsetzt ist gängiger Geschäftsablauf. Die Werbung und das Angebot ist Sache des Anbieters.

Hier steht etwas mehr und auch der Name des Anbieters aus Zossen: http://www.jojo.fm/de/agb.php


----------



## rhabarber (28 Januar 2011)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo ihr lieben,

erstmal DANKE an euch, ich hab jojo.fm abo kündigen gegoogelt und kam auf diese seite hier.
diese §"%§$& haben mir unmengen an geld abgezockt. auch ich habe nie irgendetwas dort bestellt.
leider hab ich erst die dezember rechnung genauer angeschaut weil die extrem hoch war. wielange die schon von mir geld abgezockt haben weiss ich leider nicht, da man die genauen details bei eplus online nur bis zu 3 monaten sehen kann. ich weiss nur dass sie im dezember, november und oktober geld von mir bekommen haben.
ich finde das eine riesen  sauerei, es ist echt ne menge geld flöten gegangen.
hat irgendjemand von euch schon versucht dagegen anzugehen oder das geld zurückzubekommen? hat man überhaupt irgendeine chance?

liebe grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2011)

*AW: Minick AG*

Habe die selben Probleme gehabt....

Sendet einfach "Stopt alle" an die 3434

Und alles ist wieder gut^^


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: Minick AG*

Hallo zusammen!
Also habe eure Beiträge mal alle gelesen.Ich bin geschockt.Ich gehöre auch dazu bzw mein 14 Jähriger Bruder.Ihm hat man auch 6,99€ abgebucht vom Handy.
Was soll das???


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2011)

*AW: Minick AG*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....mein 14 Jähriger Bruder
> 
> Was soll das???


Das müsste der beantworten können. Die Buchung kommt nicht von allein.


----------



## abo_user (29 Juni 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich?
Ich verstehe diese ganzen Vorwürfe nicht.
Wenn die Leute sich irgendwelche Sex- und/oder Musikvideos, Games, Bilder oder was auch immer laden, brauchen sie sich nciht wundern, wenn sie dafür zahlen sollen.

Umsonst ist nur der Käse in der Mausefalle...

BETRUG und ABZOCKE!!!! sind so schnell ausgerufen, nur weil man sich ungerecht behandelt (und um sein Geld gebracht) fühlt.
Aber die lieben Kinder, die diese Rechnungen fabrizieren (und die Eltern betrügen indem sie sagen sie hätten nichts getan) können ja kein Wässerchen trüben.
Es hat schon seinen Grund, weshalb Handyverträge erst mit der Volljährigkeit abgeschlossen werden dürfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2011)

Nicht alles, was formal halbwegs in Ordnung ist, ist schon allein deshalb nicht Abzocke!
Im Mobilfunkbereich sogar fast nichts.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

Die Frage ist, warum die Rahmenbedingungen so gestrickt sind, dass der Betrug vielen Anbietern nahegelegt wird.
Wieso verkaufen Anbieter Ihre Angebote "nur an Leute über 18" und weisen auch darauf hin, wissen aber genau, dass das Thema exakt auf Jugendliche zugeschnitten ist? Wer ist da jetzt "Schuld"? Die "lieben Kinder", die aufgrund ihrer Unreife in die Falle gehen, oder die Anbieter, die Ihre Hände in Unschuld waschen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, warum die Rahmenbedingungen so gestrickt sind, dass der Betrug vielen Anbietern nahegelegt wird.


ach weißt Du, Heiko, nicht alle Leute stören sich daran, als Abzocker reich zu werden, wenn nur der Ferrari vollgetankt ist.


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ach weißt Du, Heiko, nicht alle Leute stören sich daran, als Abzocker reich zu werden, wenn nur der Ferrari vollgetankt ist.


Vielleicht verlange ich auch einfach zu viel...


----------



## marqulena123 (12 Juli 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> *AW: Minick AG*
> 
> Rumeiern oder Hellsehen dürfte wenig bringen und so sehr teuer ist die Hotline (zirka 12-14 ct./Min. aus dem dt. Festnetz) nun auch nicht, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen. Du könntest aber auch eine eMail absenden: hotline[at]minick.net



hallo, ich bin noch 12 ,, und habe auch probleme mit der abzocke rei von der firmer , und ich wollte fragen wie das mit der e-mail da geht was muss man denn da rein schreiben ??

 help me !


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juli 2011)

Hi marqulena,

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Forum deinen Eltern zeigen. Es ist besser, wenn die sich darum kümmern, da du evtl. mehr Schaden anrichten kannst, als nötig ist, wenn du was falsches in der E-Mail schreibst. Deinen Eltern sei versichert, das die "Angebote so gestrickt sind, dass auch Erwachsene in diese Kostenfallen tappen." Du must also nicht unbedingt wissentlich und absichtlich hineingestolpert sein.


----------



## schinken78 (20 Juli 2011)

hallo einfach      stop all    an die 3434

viele liebe grüße


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2011)

schinken78 schrieb:


> hallo einfach stop all an die 3434


Soll für was gelten? Diese eine Nummer ist kein Allerweltsheilmittel, siehe hier: http://prepaid-vergleich-online.de/3302/handy-abos-wieder-kuendigen/


----------



## sieunder (29 Juli 2011)

Hallo @ all....

Ja wie soll es auch anders sein....bei mir wurden auch alle 2 Wochen 4,99 Abgezogen !
So hab einfach mal  Status  an die 3434 geschickt ( ersichtlich auf Einzelverbindungsnachweis ).
Antwort: Sie sind für folgende Dienste angemeldet: JOJODELUXE
Ich habe diese nur nie gebucht....
Naja...habe dann Stop JOJODELUXE per sms an die 3434 geschickt.
Antwort: Dein ABO bei jojo.fm wurde gelöscht.

Also wie ihr sehen könnt ist das ne ganz einfache sache mit den Abo - Kündigungen.
Ihr müsst nur wissen an welche Nummer ihr " Status " schicken müsst.

Drücke allen Betroffenen die Daumen.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (7 November 2011)

Wir waren auch ein Opfer von der Minick AG und unser Anbieter war bis zum 3.11.2011 auch Vodafone gewesen.
Mein Mann wurde über sein Handy abgezockt und hat dadurch über 1000 € verloren. Dieser Fall liegt seit einem Jahr schon beim Anwalt. Unser Anwalt hat beim Gericht um Einstellung gebeten. Mein Mann hatte kaum telefoniert und hatte eine Handy Rechnung monatlich von über 180 € zuletzt gehabt, er hatte ca. im Monat für 60 € telefoniert, der Rest ging weg für 6 Abos die er erst nicht bemerkt hatte. Zu 99, 99 % gewinnt das Abgezockte Opfer. Die sind ja noch so frech, dass wir sogar Post bekamen von einen Inkasso Unternehmen.


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2011)

Du schreib das mal ein bißchen klarer ...
Zum Verständnis:
Die haben Deinem Mann 1000.- € abgezockt
Wieso haben die Deinen Mann verklagt wenn sie das Geld schon haben? (euer Anwalt bittet um Einstellung)
Und dann schreibst Du daß zu 99,99% das abgezockte Opfer gewinnt (wieso will euer Anwalt dann die Einstellung wenn ihr zu 99,99% gewinnt)
Irgendwie extrem verwirrend Dein Post ...


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (8 November 2011)

Ich empfehle allen geschädigten Opfern diese Internetseite noch, dort kann man genau nachlesen, was man tun kann gegen diese Abzocker Firmen. Auf unseren Handy war nichts zusehen von diesen 6 Abos, mit denen man uns abgezockt hatte. SMS Infoservices, Minick Services, WAP3 Service, Downloads von Videos usw. Es ist höchste Zeit, dass die Button-Lösung Gesetz wird!!! Vor einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss müssten den Verbrauchern alle Vertragsbestandteile eindeutig mitgeteilt werden. Ein Vertrag kommt erst mit wiederholter ausdrücklicher Bestätigung des Verbrauchers zustande. Über welche der Verbraucher eindeutig aufgeklärt werden muss. Diese Service stehen meist nicht wie auch bei uns nicht im Vertrag drin, also dürfen diese Abzocker Banden nicht einfach Geld vom Konto ziehen. Diese Abzocker sitzen meist im Ausland und die normalen Telefonanbieter Gesellschaften arbeiten mit diesen Betrügern zusammen, es sind dessen Zuhälter/Zusteller. 

Was soll ich jetzt tun? - Fragen sich viele Opfer -
Abofallen: Rechnungen, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkasso
www.forum.Computerbetrug.de/abofallen-rechnung


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (8 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Du schreib das mal ein bißchen klarer ...
> Zum Verständnis:
> Die haben Deinem Mann 1000.- € abgezockt
> Wieso haben die Deinen Mann verklagt wenn sie das Geld schon haben? (euer Anwalt bittet um Einstellung)
> ...



Der Anwalt hatte uns den Auftrag gegeben, 360 € von den letzten 3 Monaten von der Bank zurück ziehen zulassen und dieses Geld wollen diese [XXX] unberechtigt zurück haben. Aber seit dem 20. Mai 2010 haben wir schon einen anderen Handy Anbieter gehabt ohne Vertrag und damit telefoniert, aber weil die Kündigungszeit bis zum 2.11.2010 noch lief haben diese [XXX] uns weiter hohe Geldsummen vom Konto abgezogen.

[modedit by Hippo: Bitte trotz allem Ärger die Contenance bewahren]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 November 2011)

Abgezocktes Opfer schrieb:


> Es ist höchste Zeit, dass die Button-Lösung Gesetz wird!


Witzbold! Glaubst du wirklich, dass diese "Industrie" sich an Button-Lösungen halten wird? Der Quatsch mit dem Button kommt doch nur für die üblichen Internet-Abofallen, nicht aber für solche Themen, wie deinem hier! Dazu solltest du dich erst noch mal etwas mehr erkundigen, z. B. >HIER< und >HIER<.


jupp11 schrieb:


> Daran werden auch Placebogesetze wie die sogenannte Button-Vorschrift nichts ändern





Abgezocktes Opfer schrieb:


> Vor einem wirksamen Vertragsschluss müssten den Verbrauchern alle Vertragsbestandteile eindeutig mitgeteilt werden.


Einbrecher melden sich zumeist vor dem Bruch auch nicht an!



Abgezocktes Opfer schrieb:


> Diese Abzocker sitzen meist im Ausland ...


Falsch, die meisten sind hier vor Ort, sonst würde das mit den Telefongesellschaften nicht so reibungslos gehen.


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

* wieso nur 360.- wenn 1000.- "abgezockt" wurden?
* läuft bereits ein gerichtliches Verfahren?
* was ist mit den "weiteren hohen Summen"? Wurden die auch zurückgeholt?


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (8 November 2011)

Nein, bis jetzt haben wir die anderen Beträge noch nicht zurück holen können. Dieser Fall liegt aber jetzt beim Gericht. Ich werde aber euch informieren, was am Ende dabei heraus kommt. Es wäre ja gut, wenn wir es schaffen unser Geld doch noch retten zu können.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (8 November 2011)

Noch eine letzte Schilderung über unseren Abzocker Fall:
In Google mal normal eingeben: forum.Computerbetrug.de/abofallen-rechnung - die 1 Reihe gleich anklicken - dort kann man nachlesen, wie man vorgehen muss gegen diese Abzocker. Wir hatten vorher soetwas noch nie gehabt und auf dem Handy konnte man nichts entdecken von diesen Abos.  
Ich rief Vodafone im Mai 2010 an und fragte warum die Handy Rechnung immer höher wird, jetzt erzählte man mir, dass mein Mann 6 Abos hätte, ich habe diese Abos löschen lassen von Vodafone, aber bald bemerkten wir, dass diese Abos weiter liefen. Vodafone schrieb wir sollten uns an Minick AG wenden und die Minick AG verwies uns zurück auf Vodafone. Wir haben Vodafone um eine Auflistung von diesen 6 Abos gebeten, die Liste kam per E-Mail und darauf waren aber andere Abos drauf wie auf den Rechnungen. X-Clipse, Video Premiumpaket Penthouse, Sexyboxx FSK 16, Video Premiumpaket Blue, Sexpleasure 16 er Flatrate. (Auf den Vodafone Rechnungen stand aber, SMS-Infoservices, Minick Services, Video-Downloads, WAP 3-Services). Mein Mann kann nur normal telefonieren und kommt nur ins Internet, er hat keine Ahnung von Video-Downloads, dass Handy ist untersucht worden, da ist nichts drauf. Ab 03/2008 wurde mein Mann abgezockt, es kam immer mehr Abo-Abzocker dazu am 24.04.2008, 24.11.2008, 29.11.2008, 06.03.2009, 21.04.2009, 15.05.2009.Im Jahr 2008 war der erste abgezockte Betrag 10.60 € und im Jahr 2009 war der höchste Betrag 59.75 € und im Jahr 2010 war der höchste Betrag 56.46 €. Im Jahr 11/2007 hat mein Mann diesen Handy Vertrag geschlossen mit Vodafone und ab 03/2008 begann dann diese Abzockerei. 2008 75.01 € abgezockt und 2009 553.70 € und im Jahr 2010 415.72 €. Richtig bemerkt haben wir diese Abzockerei erst mitte Mai 2010, als wir die Sim-Karte aus dem Handy heraus genommen haben und diese in die Akten geklebten für den Anwalt und über einen anderen Telefonanbieter telefonierten ohne Vertrag. Vodafone aber zog weiter hohe Beträge ab, eigentlich hatte Vodafone nur noch die Grundgebühr von 29.95 € vom Konto abbuchen dürfen.Jetzt haben wir uns aber beim neuen Anbieter angemeldet und kontrollieren per Rechnung Online unsere DSL und Festnetz Rechnungen. Das war unser Lehrgeld, mal schauen wie dieser Fall weiter verläuft.  
Jetzt wissen wir, dass man dieser Welt nicht mehr vertrauen kann, diese Welt ist leider sehr unehrlich! Das war mal eine Schilderung, was uns passiert ist mit Abo-Fallen. Tschüss!


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

Du solltest Dich hier anmelden damit Du ggf. auch per "Unterhaltung" (Name der PN hier) angeschrieben werden kannst


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (8 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Du solltest Dich hier anmelden damit Du ggf. auch per "Unterhaltung" (Name der PN hier) angeschrieben werden kannst



Habe mich hier jetzt angemeldet!


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (8 November 2011)

Kurz, ich habe eben bei Youtube ein Video gesehen, dass heißt: -Die Abzocker: Die Bluetooth und Bar Abzocker- Schaut euch dieses Video mal selbst an, es soll möglich sein über Bluetooth wenn es eingeschaltet ist, andere Handys an zu zapfen. Aber hört selber mal, was in diesem Video gesagt wird. Auch das Internet kann auf solche Weise angezapft werden, dass hatte ich schon im Fernsehen gesehen, wenn es über Funk läuft soll dies sehr einfach sein für die Täter. Da soll es aber ein Schutz-Programmm geben, was dies verhindern kann.  JA, LEUTE IN DIESEM LAND HIER GEHT ES AB!


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (8 November 2011)

Wutbürger


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem Link?


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (9 November 2011)

Ich möchte euch noch 2 weitere Videos bei Youtube empfehlen:
Titel eingeben -Abofallen: Gegen die neuen Abzockermethoden im Netz- Hier wird auch erklärt, wie man Vorgehen muss, wenn eine Mahnung ins Haus kommt von diesen Abzockern. 
Titel eingeben -Inkasso-Wahn-haben Sie keine Angst- In diesem Video geht es über Werbeanrufe von Gewinnspiel Firmen, dass ist ja auch so eine Abzockerei.


----------



## Nea (16 Januar 2012)

Kann Euer Gemaule  nicht verstehen. Eine E-Mail hat ausgereicht und Minick ist sehr kooperativ. Hat sogar von sich aus veranlasst dass Vodafone Buchungen auf dem Handy unseres Sohnes löscht.Allerdings haben wir auch keine Rückforderungen gestellt. Das ist eben Lehrgeld das man zahlen muss.Zukünftig werden wir besser aufpassen und genauer hinschauen.


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2012)

Also wenn Du überfallen worden bist freust Du Dich auch daß Dir der Räuber verspricht es nicht mehr zu tun und die Rolex läßt Du ihm ...


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Also wenn Du überfallen worden bist freust Du Dich auch daß Dir der Räuber verspricht es nicht mehr zu tun und die Rolex läßt Du ihm ...


Klar, so ist das zu handhaben. Das ist eben das Lehrgeld, welches du zahlen musst und nun hast du gelernt, das du nächstes mal eine andere Straße zu nutzen hast, wenn du auf dem Heimweg bist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2012)

Abgezocktes Opfer schrieb:


> es soll möglich sein über Bluetooth wenn es eingeschaltet ist, andere Handys an zu zapfen.


lies mal:
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...hafen-erfasst-Handysignale-seiner-Gaeste.html



> Vor dem Flug schnell noch eine Zeitschrift kaufen, ein neues T-Shirt anprobieren oder einen edlen Füller als Geschenk mitnehmen: Der Hamburger Flughafen hat sich längst zu einem Shoppingparadies für einheimische und ausländische Gäste entwickelt. Was die Besucher nicht wissen: Beim Schlendern durch die Airport Plaza folgt ihnen ein unsichtbares System auf Schritt und Tritt. Seit Mai lässt der Flughafen nämlich die Handysignale der Gäste aufzeichnen, um daraus eine Kundenstromanalyse zu erstellen. (...)
> Das System, das die Passagiere auf ihrem Weg durch den Flughafen verfolgt, macht sich das sogenannte Bluetooth-Signal zunutze, das viele moderne Mobiltelefone aussenden. Das Signal dient normalerweise der Verbindung mit anderen elektronischen Geräten wie beispielsweise drahtlosen Kopfhörern oder der Freisprechanlage im Auto. "Flughafenbesucher, die Bluetooth auf ihrem Handy aktiviert haben, werden von unserem System erfasst", sagt E.P., Geschäftsführer der Ottenser Firma Wertbar Consulting, die das Verfahren entwickelt hat.


Der Datenschutzbeauftragte der Stadt Hamburg hat auf aktuelle Anfrage erklärt, dass Datenschutzbedenken nicht mehr vorliegen.


> Zwischen der Flughafen GmbH und der ausführenden Firma Wertbar Consulting wurde ein Auftrags-Vertrag nach § 11 BDSG geschlossen
> Die MAC-Adressen/Bluetooth-ID der erfassten Bluetooth-Geräte wird in den Empfangsgeräten pseudonymisiert (Umwandlung in einen kryptografischen Hash-Wert)
> Es wurden Hinweisschilder für die Reisenden aufgestellt, bevor sie den erfassten Bereich betreten. Dabei werden die Widerspruchsoption benannt (Bluetooth deaktivieren / Handy ausschalten / Bluetooth-Sichtbarkeit beschränken)
> Auf Grundlage dieser Maßnahmen haben wir keine weiteren datenschutzrechtlichen Bedenken gegen das Verfahren gesehen.


Das heißt: die Firma WERTBAR CONSULTING bekommt die Klardaten, aber sie "muß sie verschlüsseln". Wer kontrolliert das? Und wer ist das überhaupt?
Das Modell der Firma nennt sich "blooth":
http://www.blooth.de/produkt.php
Und wer macht das?
http://www.blooth.de/ueber.php
O.G., den Namen kenne ich doch...


> Nach leitenden Positionen bei IBM-Tochterunternehmen und beim Softwarehersteller Oracle baute O.G. bei der mobileview AG den Bereich Mobile Entertainment aus und trieb die Expansion in andere europäische Länder voran. 2006 übernahm er die Geschäftsführung der 3united Deutschland GmbH, Tochter des amerikanischen Unternehmens VeriSign Inc. Im September 2007 gründete er die zellArtisten GmbH, aus der weitere Firmen hervorgegangen sind.


Das sind schon spannende Namen...
Jener O.G. wird in einem Meldeformular des schweizerischen Bundesamtes für Kommunikation (BAKOM) aus dem Juni 2009 als "verantwortlicher Redakteur" eines SAT-TV-Senders benannt, der von einer Firma betrieben wird, die sich im Besitz einer schweizerischen Holding befand. Diese Holding ist auch Mehrheitseigner einer Firma, bei der man auf illustre Namen stößt, beispielsweise Herrn Dr. M.B., einen der "Könige der Billigeinwahlabzocke". Über seine Firma "PX Telecom" kann man aktuell so einiges lesen:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?32896-PX-Telecom-GmbH-WTF-ABZOCKE
(hier geht es um unerklärlich hohe Abrechnungen für Interneteinwahl)
oder hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?32561-Swiss-Travel-Club&highlight=travel club
(hier geht es um unerklärliche Abbuchungen für einen "Swiss Travel Club")
Da wird es mir schlecht... Aber hat der Herr O.G. etwas mit der Abzocke zu tun? Das weiß ich nicht! Jedenfalls sind sein Geschäftspartner D*R* und der erwähnte "Billigeinwahlabzocker" Dr. B. gemeinsam unterwegs für eine Firma, die ein neues Abrechnungssystem vorstellte - im Rahmen der Eurowebtainment. Dass eine der Angeklagten im Osnabrücker Prozess um Pingbetrug Geschäftsführerin der erwähnten PX TELECOM war, muß nichts heißen - kann aber als weiteres Indiz dafür genommen werden, dass aus vielen Gründen vor diesem System gewarnt werden sollte. Immerhin fiel diese Person (MR) bereits mehrfach durch umstrittene "Angebote" auf: Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelte.

*Das sollten sich mal ein paar investigative Medienleute anschauen...*
Mir wird es da HIMMELANGST!!!

PS: Ebenso beängstigend finde ich es, wenn einschlägig bekannte Namen darüber diskutieren, wie man diese komischen Codes "gewinnträchtig" einsetzen könnte, die man überall sieht (die man mit dem Handy abfotografieren muß, um Links abzurufen. Mensch, wie heißt denn das Zeugs?) _edit: QR Codes_

Auch hier warne ich. Reden wir in zwei Jahren wieder darüber!


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (16 Januar 2012)

Kannst also unser Gemaule nicht verstehen, weil Minick ja so kooperativ war und Vodafone die Buchungen auf dem Handy des Sohnes  angeblich gelöscht hat. Ich hatte bei Vodafone und bei Minick angerufen auch hingeschrieben und um sofortige Löschung dieser unberechtigten Abos gebeten und Vodafone sagte, ja die Abos werden sofort gelöscht, aber es wurde einfach weiter abgezockt und unser Schaden wurde immer größer. Dann kam noch diese Hinhaltetaktik, Vodafone verwies mich auf Minick und Minick schrieb per Email, wir müssten uns an Vodafone wenden. Unsere Rückforderung ist von daher voll gerechtfertigt, schon allein weil im Handy Vertrag keinerlei Abos abgeschlossen wurden. Eigentlich müssten alle abgezockten Opfer ihr Geld zurück fordern,wenn nämlich die abgebuchten Beträge immer höher werden, dürfte man eigentlich nicht mehr vom Lehrgeld sprechen, ok viele haben keine Rechtsschutz Versicherung wie wir, aber eigentlich sollte keiner so etwas hinnehmen. Wir hatten Vodafone die Einzugsermächtigung sogar entzogen gehabt, aber Vodafone ignorierte dies einfach beim Handy-Vertrag und zog sich selbst weiter das Geld ein, obwohl wir dies selbst überweisen wollten. Passt da genau auf, ob Minick und Vodafone wirklich aufhören unberechtigt das Handy von eurem Sohn abzuzapfen mit irgendwelchen angeblichen unberechtigten Abos. Sollten sie weiter abzocken, dann schreibt dies bitte auf dieser Seite, unser Fall läuft nämlich noch über unseren Anwalt und Gericht. Jeden Monat unbedingt die Handy Rechnungen genau kontrollieren und sofort bei unberechtigten Abbuchungen sofort schriftlich Einspruch einlegen und dort noch zusätzlich anrufen. Auf dem Handy war nichts von diesen Abos zu sehen, also ACHTUNG VORSICHT! und nicht zu schnell von ich kann eurer Gemaule nicht verstehen sprechen. Bei Google mal die Titel eingeben: Regierung beschließt Schutz gegen Abo-Fallen im Netz oder Kabinett beschließt Gesetz gegen Missbrauch von 0190 er-Nummern. Aber ein Gesetz gegen Abo Abzocke beim Handy vermissen wir immer noch. Es darf einfach nicht sein in unser Gesellschaft, dass man unberechtigt abgezockt wird, dass man diesen Betrügern nicht endlich das Handwerk legt und diese einfach weiter sich unberechtigt Geld von Konten ziehen, um noch reicher zu werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2012)

Abgezocktes Opfer schrieb:


> Bei Google mal die Titel eingeben: Regierung beschließt Schutz gegen Abo-Fallen im Netz oder Kabinett beschließt Gesetz gegen Missbrauch von 0190 er-Nummern.


Gegen Dialer wurde vorgegangen, als das Geschäftsmodell international erledigt war. Deutschland war im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern bis zum Schluß unter den großen Industrienationen eines der Paradiese für Dialerabzocker und Dialerbetrüger. Das deutsche Vorgehen gegen Dialermißbrauch war eine Perversion des Verbraucherschutzgedankens, weil Abzocke damit sogar noch "legitimiert" wurde.

Gegen Abofallen wird vielleicht demnächst etwas unternommen - auch hier ist das Geschäftsmodell aber bereits tot. Auch hier muß man sagen, dass der Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern versagt hat!


> Aber ein Gesetz gegen Abo Abzocke beim Handy vermissen wir immer noch.


Das läuft ja auch erst an. Erwartest Du nach den Erfahrungen mit Internetabzocke seit 1996, dass ein gut laufendes Abzockmodell in Deutschland gestoppt wird? Wovon träumst Du nachts? *DAS IST NOCH NIE PASSIERT!*
Und ich habe in meinem letzten posting schon neue Gefahren angedeutet, die man noch gar nicht auf dem Radar hat...


> Es darf einfach nicht sein in unser Gesellschaft, dass man unberechtigt abgezockt wird, dass man diesen Betrügern nicht endlich das Handwerk legt und diese einfach weiter sich unberechtigt Geld von Konten ziehen, um noch reicher zu werden.


Das siehst Du völlig falsch! Es "sollte" vielleicht nicht so sein - aber genau so IST es.

Lies mal das:
Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das?


mit Anmerkungen:
http://www.abzocknews.de/2010/08/18...d-ein-paradies-fur-abzocker-und-betruger-ist/

Diesen Artikel solltest Du an alle Politiker schicken, deren Mailadressen Du finden kannst mit der Bitte um einen Kommentar.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (16 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Gegen Dialer wurde vorgegangen, als das Geschäftsmodell international erledigt war. Deutschland war im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern bis zum Schluß unter den großen Industrienationen eines der Paradiese für Dialerabzocker und Dialerbetrüger. Das deutsche Vorgehen gegen Dialermißbrauch war eine Perversion des Verbraucherschutzgedankens, weil Abzocke damit sogar noch "legitimiert" wurde.
> 
> Gegen Abofallen wird vielleicht demnächst etwas unternommen - auch hier ist das Geschäftsmodell aber bereits tot. Auch hier muß man sagen, dass der Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern versagt hat!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Aka Aka!
Für deine Information und deine Empfehlungen von Internetseiten, ich habe mir diese durch gelesen, sollte unserer Fall noch vors Gericht kommen, dann werde ich vorher mal unseren Anwalt der ja auch sich schon diese Minick Seite angeschaut hatte auf deine Internetseiten aufmerksam machen. Aber der Anwalt erzählte mir auch schon, ich hatte mal einen Mandanten, der kein Internet und Computer hatte, aber trotzdem beschuldigt wurde, er hätte etwas aus dem Internet herunter geladen gehabt.  

Danke Aka!


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (19 Januar 2012)

War heute beim Anwalt und habe ihn gefragt, ob man eine Sammelklage machen könnte. Er sagte mir, in Deutschland kann man keine Sammelklage machen, dass ist nur in Amerika möglich. Ich habe ihn nochmals auf dieses Diskussionsforum drauf aufmerksam gemacht und wir haben beide nochmals die Kommentare durchgelesen. Der Anwalt ging dann auf eine andere Internetseite www.medien-internet-und-recht.de/pdf/VT-mir-2007-359.pdf oder in Google mal eingeben Amtsgericht Zossen im Namen des Volkes Urteil, da hat sich das Amtsgericht im Klagefall mit Minick über den Bundesgerichtshof BGH gestellt. Mein Anwalt hat dann diese Seite abfotografiert und will dies dem Richter auf dem Gericht vorlegen. Und er hat in seinen Computer diesen Fall in Zossen abgerufen, der Abgezockte hat gewonnen gehabt gegen die Minick AG. Unser Fall läuft schon seit Mitte Mai 2010. Vorallen es ist Gewaltig, wie Vodafone und Minick alles verdrehen und es so dastellen, als hätten wir uns nicht gemeldet auf ihre Schreiben und einen Dienst angaben im Handy Vertrag, der da garnicht drin steht, wir hatten überhaupt keine Mehrwertdienste je abgeschlossen gehabt. MAL SCHAUEN WAS DA BEI HERAUS KOMMEN WIRD!!! Wir haben zu unrecht fast 1.400 € verloren, trotz löschen der Abos wurde einfach weiter abgezockt und die entzogene Einzugsermächtigung wurde auch irgnoiert. Und das eingezogene Geld von den letzten 3 Monaten wollen die Betrüger auch noch zurück haben für nichts. Ab Mitte Mai 2010 haben wir bei einen anderen Anbieter schon telefoniert, ohne Vertrag, die hätten eigentlich nur noch die Grundgebühr kassieren dürfen bis zum 2.11.2010. Deshalb sollte sich keiner darauf verlassen, wenn er diese Abos löschen hat lassen, dass diese auch wirklich gelöscht wurden sind.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (19 Januar 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Minick AG*
> 
> Mann mann mann es ist zum Kotzen: Da sitzten ein paar Betrüger irgendwo im Hinterland bei Potsdam und zocken Kohle ohne Ende! Ich habe mich lange über die Höhe meiner Handyrechnung gewundert, aber weil ich viele Auslandsgespräche führe dachte ich, das ginge schon ok. Und jetzt gerade hab ich entdeckt, dass es sicher 20,- Euro/Monat sind seit fast einem Jahr!!!!!!
> Ich habe nie eine Leistung empfangen und nie eine Zusage zu etwas gegeben, dass auch nur ansatzweise Vertragsnatur gehabt hätte - und ich kenn mich da als Jurastudent sogar ein bisschen aus..
> ...



War heut beim Anwalt und habe ihn gefragt, ob man eine Sammelklage machen könnte, also in Deutschland kann man keine Sammelklage machen, dass gibt es nur in Amerika leider.


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klagehäufung
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelverfahren

Lest mal die Unterschiede dieser Begriffe nach


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2012)

Der Link zum Urteil funzt bei mir nicht. Hier ein anderer zu der lesenswerten Entscheidung.
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20070203.htm
Einen Widerspruch zur neueren BGH-Rechtsprechung sehe ich da nicht. Sehr schön die Ausführungen zu abzulehnendem Sonderrecht im Telekommunikationsbereich.
Die Entscheidung betrifft zwar unmittelbar nur "Premium-SMS" die Frage warum ein Provider berechtigt sein soll die Forderungen der Drittanbieter einzuklagen stellt sich auch dort.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (19 Januar 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Minick AG*
> 
> hallo,
> heute habe ich meine rechnung bekommen und habe gesehen das der gesagte anbieter 1xmal wöchentlich 4,99 abbucht habe mich mit den in verbindung gesetzt.leider kommt nix raus wie ich gedroht habe das ich mein geld wieder haben will haben die mic verwiesen und gesagt ich werde sie morgen nochmal anrufen und während des gespräch habe ich mitbekommen wie ein andere mitarbeiter sich mit den gleichen problem befasste bei einer anderen person.und freundlich sind die auch nicht die reden mit ein agressiv und nicht ruhig und gelassen die wollen ein einschüchtern damit das die mit so ein ton reden also lasst euch nicht einschüchtern wenn ich morgen den gesagten anruf nicht bekomme werde ich eine strafanzeige stellen gegen diese betrüger firma.heute zum ersten mal ist mir dies in der rechnung aufgefallen.und habe gleich angerufen und dies läuft schon seid dem 20.10.08 wöchentlich 4,99 euro zwischendurch wäre eine pause gewesen wie ich durch mein telefon anbieter erfahren habe das ist ja schon komisch und heute fängt dies wieder an.also jeder der [.......] worden ist bitte melden bei mir damit wir alle gemeinsam was unternehmen können und unser geld zurück bekommen ich hinterlasse mal meine e-mail adresse:XXX
> ...


 

Hallo XXX, hast du dein Geld zurück bekommen von der Minick AG, dein Fall war vom 3.09.2009, was hat sich bei dir ergeben?
Wir haben seit dem 25.05.2010 auch einen sehr schlimmen Abzocker Fall, war gestern erst wieder beim Anwalt sieht so aus bei uns, als ginge dieser Fall vors Gericht. Haben viel Geld verloren für nichts! Schreibe mir doch mal eine Email an: XXX was du erlebt hast mit dieser Minick AG.

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadressen entfernt. Kontaktaufnahme bitte per PN (hier "Unterhaltung" genannt) ]


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2012)

Meinst Du ein unregistrierter Gast von 2009 antwortet noch?
Ich glaube eher nicht ...


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (8 November 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Mein Mann hat 2 Gerichtsverhandlungen jetzt gehabt,wegen dieser Vodafone Handy Abzockerei und hat eigentlich unberechtigt verloren Gott sei Dank haben wir eine Rechtsschutz Versicherung.
Es ist unglaublich was Vodafone sich zurecht lügt,es ist unglaublich was die alles dazu erfunden haben und sich alles zusammen lügen,da werden immer wieder andere Gründe vorgeschoben,Frist auf einmal abgelaufen,Schreiben fehlt.Die Sache ist jetzt so ausgegangen das wir 70% tragen müssen und Vodafone 30% der Gerichtskosten und das wir kein Geld zurück bekommen und auch kein Geld mehr zahlen müssen an Vodafone.Im WDR Fernsehen lief ein gleicher Fall,da hat das Fernsehen diesem Mann geholfen,dass er nichts zahlen musste an Vodafone..
Und jetzt sage ich euch allen etwas,was eigentlich das ganze Volk unbedingt wissen sollte,wir haben hier eine Regierung die arbeitet nicht mehr für das Volk,sondern für die Mafia und die Lobbyisten usw. Habe schon an mehreren Politik Aufklärungstreffen mit dran teilgenommen.Mal im Internet eingeben Der Honigmann,dass ist eine Politikaufklärungsseite.Diese ganze Abzockerei wird deshalb wohl auch weiter erlaubt,weil sie dabei sind vorallen Deutschland zu plündern.Mehr will ich über dieses Politik Treiben nicht schreiben,ich sage nur das dies sehr kriminell ist,sonst könnt ihr nicht schlafen.Eins sage ich nur noch,wir haben eine Schattenregierung mit dem Namen Bilderberg hier mit am Werk,mal bei Youtube Bilderberg eingeben.Die Deutschen sind entmündigt worden von den Alliierten,dass ist mit Schuld dran,davon bin ich überzeugt das diese ganze Abzockerei hier überhaupt stattfinden kann. Das Internet ist voll mit bösen Vodafone Berichten und im Fernsehen kommt immer mehr von dieser Vodafone Abzockerei.
Glück auf meine Heimat,es kommen noch böse Zeiten auf uns zu,aber vielleicht gelingt es uns dieses Treiben auf unserer Welt zu stoppen und das wir Deutschen endlich den berechtigten Friedensvertrag bekommen der uns zu steht,dann wird es uns endlich gut gehen und wieder Gerechtigkeit herrschen. 1.400 € im WC


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2012)

Kannst Du das Urteil in anonymisierter Form hier einstellen? Dann könnte man mal analysieren was schiefgegangen ist und die nächsten Kläger können es berücksichtigen. Bisher kenne ich von Vodafon in allen Verfahren -egal welche Gebühren strittig sind - nur den Vortrag "Hat nen Vertrag, wurde mit Rechnung vom xx ordnungsgemäß abgerechnet, hat nicht bezahlt". Mich würde daher interessieren wie VF die Forderungen begründet hat. Hört sich in Deiner Schilderung so an als ob der Zugang von Einwendungen innerhalb der Rügefrist des §45 i TKG bestritten wurde.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (9 November 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Kannst Du das Urteil in anonymisierter Form hier einstellen? Dann könnte man mal analysieren was schiefgegangen ist und die nächsten Kläger können es berücksichtigen. Bisher kenne ich von Vodafon in allen Verfahren -egal welche Gebühren strittig sind - nur den Vortrag "Hat nen Vertrag, wurde mit Rechnung vom xx ordnungsgemäß abgerechnet, hat nicht bezahlt". Mich würde daher interessieren wie VF die Forderungen begründet hat. Hört sich in Deiner Schilderung so an als ob der Zugang von Einwendungen innerhalb der Rügefrist des §45 i TKG bestritten wurde.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (9 November 2012)

@Teleton

Diese PDF war das erstes Schreiben von unseren Anwalt,so fing erstmal alles an.
Die haben meinem Mann jeden Monat Mehrwertdienste berechnet,die er überhaupt garnicht ausgeübt hat,er hat nur normal mit diesem einfachen Handy telefoniert.
Das andere Schreiben vom Gericht wandel ich auch in eine PDF um und werde es hier mit herein setzen,ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Post erhalten vom Gericht.
Ich habe Vodafone oft per Fax und Email angeschrieben gehabt,weshalb die Handy Rechnungen immer höher werden und 1 Mal hatte ich dort angerufen und erfahren das da 6 Abos laufen,ich habe diese löschen lassen und mir wurde am Telefon gesagt,dass diese alle gelöscht seien,aber diese Abzocke ging weiter und die Beträge wurden immer höher,zuletzt monatlich ca. so 187.00 €,obwohl mein Mann kaum telefoniert hatte aus zeitlichen Gründen.Wir sind jetzt wieder bei Telekom und wir müssen sagen,wenn irgendetwas ist mit den Telefonanschlußdosen oder etwas mit der Rechnung nicht stimmt,oder wenn man Telekom anschreibt reagiert die Telekom sofort oder schickt einen Monteur vorbei.Oder mein Bruder hatte wieder so einen komischen Anruf er sollte von seinen Telefon-Anbieter doch weg gehen alles zu teuer und diese Anruferin wusste seine Kundendaten von Telekom.Ich gab ins Internet diese Telefonnummer ein und bin auf eine Firma gestossen aus Italien.Er fing an sich Sorgen zu machen,darauf habe ich ein Schreiben gefertigt und diesen Anruf geschildert und Telekom mitgeteilt das mein Bruder bei Telekom weiter bleiben möchte und alles beim alten bleiben soll und per Fax rüber gesendet.Am nächsten Tag kam sofort ein Anruf von Telekom und danach noch ein Bestätigungsbrief,dass alles so bleibt wie es ist.
Ich kann alle Menschen nur warnen überhaupt zu Vodafone zu gehen oder zu wechseln,die reagieren nicht auf Beschwerdeschreiben,Beschwerdeanrufe,Beschwerdefaxe oder Email.Dies scheint wohl eine geplante Abzockermethode zu sein von Vodafone.Ich habe jetzt mal noch der Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben und alles erklärt und geschrieben das Vodafone eigentlich mal untersucht werden müsste,dass Internet sei auch voll mit solchen Abzocker Fällen,bis jetzt ist noch keine Antwort gekommen darauf.
Das andere kommt später noch per PDF.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (9 November 2012)

@Teleton

Hier sende ich noch eine Erklärungs PDF, über die abgebuchten Beträge von Vodafone, über diese ganzen Namen von diesen Mehrwertdiensten, die mein Mann angeblich getätigt haben soll damals.Dieser Vodafone Fall lief von Mitte Mai 2010 bis jetzt 11/2012. Wenn da keine Behörde endlich aufräumt, sehe ich da keine Chance,dass die abgezockten Menschen ihr Recht bekommen.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (9 November 2012)

Abgezocktes Opfer schrieb:


> @Teleton
> 
> Hier sende ich noch eine Erklärungs PDF, über die abgebuchten Beträge von Vodafone, über diese ganzen Namen von diesen Mehrwertdiensten, die mein Mann angeblich getätigt haben soll damals.Dieser Vodafone Fall lief von Mitte Mai 2010 bis jetzt 11/2012. Wenn da keine Behörde endlich aufräumt, sehe ich da keine Chance,dass die abgezockten Menschen ihr Recht bekommen.



Was ich jetzt noch zuletzt allen kurz mitteilen möchte ist noch,ich hatte Vodafone sogar die Einzugermächtigung damals Schriftlich entzogen gehabt,bei meinem DSL wurde reagiert und ich habe die Rechnungen selbst überwiesen,aber bei dem Handy Vertrag wurde einfach weiter von Vodafone das Geld vom Konto abgebucht.Ich habe im Internet dann mich schlau gemacht und nach solchen Fällen von Vodafone gesucht,wo trotz Entzug der Einzugsermächtigung weiter das Geld vom Konto abgebucht wurde von Vodafone und ich bin glatt wieder pfändig geworden.So das waren meine Schilderungen und Erfahrungen mit Vodafone,was wir mit dieser Firma erleben mussten und ich Rate jetzt noch allen,dass diese Firma Vodafone mit größter VORSICHT zu genießen ist.
Vielleicht lässt der Herr irgendwann mal endlich die Gerechtigkeit walten und diese Firma und andere bekommen ihre gerechte Strafe!!! Unehrlichkeit hat sich noch nie gelohnt und kommt immer ans Tageslicht!!!


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (13 November 2012)

Antwort von der Bundesnetzagentur auf mein Anschreiben vom 7.11.2012, wegen dieser Handy Abzockerei.
Ich wollte mal hören was die dazu zu sagen haben!
Alles anderen letzten Anhänge kommen noch zu diesem Thema,was das Gericht zuletzt entschieden hat.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2012)

Du wolltest, dass die BNetzA "alles bei Vodafone durchsucht"? Nur, die BNetzA ist keine Strafverfolgungsbehörde und außerdem, (zugestanden, es ist alles ärgerlich) doch wegen 1400 € einem Milliardenunternehmen die Zulassung entziehen lassen zu wollen, ist schon sehr naiv. Da könntest du auch die Berliner Tierparkverwaltung darum bitten, die Kanzlerin entlassen zu lassen.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (13 November 2012)

Das war so ein Gedanke von mir und dann habe ich einfach mal die Bundesnetzagentur angeschrieben,Ergebnis steht ja im Anhang drin.
Wenn der Staat betrugen wird,schaltet sich die Staatsanwaltschaft ein,irgend eine Gesellschaft muss es noch geben,dass die Verbraucher geschützt werden vor Betrug.
Eigentlich ist dies ja eigentlich Betrug,was manche Telefongesellschaften da treiben mit ihren Kunden!
Mit der Politik kenne ich mich auch ganz genau aus,war schon oft bei politischen Aufklärungstreffen mit dabei,ich weiß alles darüber ganz genau,was sich hinter dem Vorhang abspielt.Du meinst die Kanzlerin die gegen das Volk.........! Wenn einer Interesse hat um mehr darüber zu erfahren und sehr starke Nerven,kann er sich meine Email Adresse besorgen und mich anschreiben. Hier geht es ja über Handy und Internet Abzocke.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2012)

Du schreibst andauernd was von Betrug. Haben die Juristen das auch bei deiner Auseinandersetzung erkannt? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst wärst du nicht unterlegen gewesen.


Abgezocktes Opfer schrieb:


> Hier geht es ja über Handy und Internet Abzocke.


Das birgt (leider) ganz besondere Erscheinungsformen gesellschaftlicher Abläufe in sich. Deshalb gilt...


> ...nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch zugleich Betrug.


----------



## Abgezocktes Opfer (13 November 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Du schreibst andauernd was von Betrug. Haben die Juristen das auch bei deiner Auseinandersetzung erkannt? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst wärst du nicht unterlegen gewesen.
> Das birgt (leider) ganz besondere Erscheinungsformen gesellschaftlicher Abläufe in sich. Deshalb gilt...



Bevor du unwissend deine Panzer los schickst und einfach feuerst,eine kleine Belehrung von mir:
Synonyme Beschiss: Beschiss und Betrug haben die gleiche Bedeutung,es sind gleichbedeutende Wörter,wie Abzocke,Betrug,Hochstaplerei,Nepp,Schwindel,Täuschung.
Diese Abzockerei kann jetzt vermehrt jedem passieren,weil unser politikisches  System dies alles zulässt,die genauen Erklärungen hierzu kann ich hier aber nicht schreiben.Hier sind einige Gesetze abgeschafft worden,dadurch sind dem Betrug Tür und Tor geöffnet worden zum ausplündern.Das hat schon im Mittelalter und früher zurück schon angefangen und damit mit zutun. ENDE!


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2012)

Brems Dich mal ein, Du vergreifst Dich im Ton
Hippo, Moderator


----------



## Fox (8 Dezember 2012)

Habe folgende Information für all die, die einen Neuenvertrag abgeschlossen haben mit einer
neuen Handynummer.
Wenn auf der 1. Rechnung ab dem ersten Tag gleich ein Abo abgerechnet wird, sollten Sie bei
der Drittanbieterfirma anrufen und fragen wann das Abo abgeschlossen wurde. wichtig: ohne
vorher oder überhaupt Ihren Beginn des Handyvertrags zu nennen.

Das Abo ( für Handy Klingeltöne ) wurde über1 Jahr*vor* meinem Vertragsbeginn geschlossen.
Ich habe ein Ipad mit Internet-Karte = kann über diese Nummer weder Telefonate führen noch
SMS erhalten oder senden.

Die Netzbetreiber überprüfen die Nummer nicht auf ein Abo, bevor Sie diese an den nächsten
Kunden weitergeben.

Gruss Fox


----------



## Hippo (8 Dezember 2012)

Das ist eine interessante Information!


----------



## lobestre (8 Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe meinen Mobilfunkvertrag am 15.12.2013 bei BASE/ MTV Mobile in einem Shop in der Stadt geschlossen. 
Da das Handy inkl. Mobilfunkvertrag aber ein Weihnachtsgeschenk war, wurden sowohl das Handy als auch die SIM-Karte des neuen Mobilfunkvertrags zum ersten mal am 24.12.2013 gegen 20:30 benutzt. Bis da hin war beides noch original verpackt. Ich *KANN* also gar keine Abos abgeschlossen haben. 
Trotzdem habe ich am 24.12. um 15:48 (Gesendet) eine SMS (Zugestellt am 25. APR 1970, 04:09, da die Datumsanzeige mangels Internetverbindung noch nicht aktuell war.) von 87212 mit folgendem Wortlaut bekommen:

"Der Dienstanbieter net mobile minick GmbH hat Ihnen 2,49 EUR abgebucht. Ihnen stehen nun neue Videos unter m.base.de (bzw. m.eplus.de) zur Verfügung. Viel Spaß!"

Diese SMS kam am 31.12. und am 07.01. erneut. 

Was soll ich jetzt tun? Es ist eigentlich beweisbar, dass ich nichts gebucht haben kann, aber die net mobile minick GmbH trotzdem an meine Nummer gekommen ist und mir Geld abbucht.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2014)

Da würde ich glatt mal dort nachfragen....


----------



## Teleton (8 Januar 2014)

Gehört das Abo möglicherweise mit zum Tarif? Schau mal in den Vertrag.


----------



## lobestre (8 Januar 2014)

Teleton schrieb:


> Gehört das Abo möglicherweise mit zum Tarif? Schau mal in den Vertrag.



Nein, "leider" nicht.



BenTigger schrieb:


> Da würde ich glatt mal dort nachfragen....



Okay danke, dann werde ich die Tage mal im Shop anrufen. Hab ja noch bis Montag Zeit.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2014)

lobestre schrieb:


> .....werde ich die Tage mal im Shop anrufen.


Will der Shop von dir den Rechungsbetrag oder die da:





lobestre schrieb:


> BASE/ MTV Mobile


----------

